# Back plows



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I've had a few customers start inquiring about back plows. As someone who doesn't actually plow at all and who knows nothing about them, can someone give me some insight on how well they work and how popular they are? I just got off the Ebling website and it shows a 16' expandable wing backplow that is says is suitable for a "Chevy Colorado", among others. That seems "ambitious." But again, I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I just got off the Ebling website and it shows a 16' expandable wing backplow that is says is suitable for a "Chevy Colorado",


It does?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It does?


https://eblingsnowplows.com/collections/all/products/16ft-truck-hydraulic-wing

"Ebling 16 ft. Backblade plow is perfect for virtually any truck including but not limited to: Ford F-150, Ram 1500, Toyota Tacoma, Chevrolet Colorado, Chevrolet Silverado, GMC Sierra 1500, Toyota Tundra, Nissan Frontier, Ram 2500, Nissan Titan Xd, Ford F-250, Ford F-350, GMC Sierra 2500HD and more"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> https://eblingsnowplows.com/collections/all/products/16ft-truck-hydraulic-wing
> 
> "Ebling 16 ft. Backblade plow is perfect for virtually any truck including but not limited to: Ford F-150, Ram 1500, Toyota Tacoma, Chevrolet Colorado, Chevrolet Silverado, GMC Sierra 1500, Toyota Tundra, Nissan Frontier, Ram 2500, Nissan Titan Xd, Ford F-250, Ford F-350, GMC Sierra 2500HD and more"


They do!!!

@Bryan Henion

PS That would be a mild exaggeration...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> https://eblingsnowplows.com/collections/all/products/16ft-truck-hydraulic-wing
> 
> "Ebling 16 ft. Backblade plow is perfect for virtually any truck including but not limited to: Ford F-150, Ram 1500, Toyota Tacoma, Chevrolet Colorado, Chevrolet Silverado, GMC Sierra 1500, Toyota Tundra, Nissan Frontier, Ram 2500, Nissan Titan Xd, Ford F-250, Ford F-350, GMC Sierra 2500HD and more"


Wowwww...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> https://eblingsnowplows.com/collections/all/products/16ft-truck-hydraulic-wing
> 
> "Ebling 16 ft. Backblade plow is perfect for virtually any truck including but not limited to: Ford F-150, Ram 1500, Toyota Tacoma, Chevrolet Colorado, Chevrolet Silverado, GMC Sierra 1500, Toyota Tundra, Nissan Frontier, Ram 2500, Nissan Titan Xd, Ford F-250, Ford F-350, GMC Sierra 2500HD and more"


I don't know this for a fact...but my guess is the web designer added these so it would pop up in a search.

Don't be too surprised if this page changes in the near future. 

To answer your question...the Sidekick is the only back blade they sell that will go on a Colorado. As the top of that page states, the 16' is only good for 3/4 and 1 tonnes. Or larger.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I think I might have gotten things sidetracked with my Colorado comment. I am actually looking for information on what would be appropriate for 3/4-1 tons, possibly 550/650 sized. Or advice on what brands/models/sizes are most popular for these applications.

Also, what kind of clean up are these even used for? It seems like the snow would build up very quickly behind the truck? Again, I know nothing about them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I am actually looking for information on what would be appropriate for 3/4-1 tons


8'-16'...take your pick. Depends on your budget and needs.



cwren2472 said:


> possibly 550/650 sized.


8.5'-16'...take your pick. Depends on your budget or needs.

Although unless you get a 4WD upgrade on the 650, I would not recommend it. 4WD is a necessity with a back blade.



cwren2472 said:


> Also, what kind of clean up are these even used for?


Whatever you can think of...especially in the place of backdragging.



cwren2472 said:


> It seems like the snow would build up very quickly behind the truck?


Depends on how much snow there is. You learn quick to raise the blade towards the end of the run to feather it oot so you don't get stuck. If you don't, you're a :terribletowel:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What would make me spring for one rather than just backdrag with a regular front mounted plow? Is it significantly more efficient?

Maybe I'll be more blunt. Why would I want to push a customer into one?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes...it's a counterweight that can make money. Plus the downpressure cleans better than backdragging. 

Loading docks, corners, driveways...you name it, if you prepare yourself (which you also learn how to do) it greatly reduces the number of times you have to turn around to backdrag. 

Plus I use it for actual plowing in light snowfalls.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

They recommend the 16' on 3/4 or 1 ton. I think that stuff on the bottom in the link is just stating they have them for Colorado etc but not the 16'


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't really think you were putting a 16' plow on a Colorado or Tacoma. My real point was that I can only get so much useful information from the people and websites trying to sell them. That's why I was looking for real answers from all of you that actually use them.

But now, a 2500 can handle one of these 16' wide? How are these things designed that they can only weigh 800lbs at double the width of a standard plow? I feel like I am missing something.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I didn't really think you were putting a 16' plow on a Colorado or Tacoma. My real point was that I can only get so much useful information from the people and websites trying to sell them. That's why I was looking for real answers from all of you that actually use them.
> 
> But now, a 2500 can handle one of these 16' wide? How are these things designed that they can only weigh 800lbs at double the width of a standard plow? I feel like I am missing something.


They are great if you need one, Well I should say if you want to make the investment. The down pressure is awesome scrapes close to blacktop.

Go to Tubeyou lol, You will get some idea how they work, Then come back with any questions.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BTW, JDG got some used, Still not to bad money new.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> My real point was that I can only get so much useful information from the people and websites trying to sell them. That's why I was looking for real answers from all of you that actually use them.


Understood



cwren2472 said:


> But now, a 2500 can handle one of these 16' wide?


I have 16's on both my 2500's and one on a F350 SRW. They carry them just fine.



cwren2472 said:


> How are these things designed that they can only weigh 800lbs at double the width of a standard plow?


I have no idea how much they weigh. Wings aren't as heavy as main moldboard, 4 arms and 1 cylinder do all the lifing...well designed basically.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

This guy looks like some kind of a :terribletowel:leaving windrows and everything, You will get the idea but theirs other video's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> This guy looks like some kind of a :terribletowel:leaving windrows and everything, You will get the idea but theirs other video's.


He sounds like one too, eh.

I might even know him...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He sounds like one too, eh.
> 
> I might even know him...


Ya Man lol.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> This guy looks like some kind of a :terribletowel:leaving windrows and everything, You will get the idea but theirs other video's.


Thank you. That video is very helpful. And totally not what I was imagining. That explains a lot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Ya Man lol.


@Triple L


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Thank you. That video is very helpful. And totally not what I was imagining. That explains a lot.


Is this something you can use, Mark just put up a link with used ones cheap,


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> Is this something you can use, Mark just put up a link with used ones cheap,


Sorry, maybe I didn't make it clear. I'm a truck plow dealer and have had customers asking about them, so I was looking for more information about them.

I don't actually do any plowing at all myself. I have something like 20 minutes worth of lifetime plowing experience, so I get pretty much everything second hand from people that actual use stuff. I don't actually fix anything either. I'm not allowed to touch tools.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Triple L


Rut Roe, Should of kept my comments to myself lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Sorry, maybe I didn't make it clear. I'm a truck plow dealer and have had customers asking about them, so I was looking for more information about them.


Maybe you can add them to your franchise lol. payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Rut Roe, Should of kept my comments to myself lol.


Blame it on the meds...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

FredG said:


> Rut Roe, Should of kept my comments to myself lol.


Stay in your lane Fred....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Blame it on the meds...


Very good, I forgot to medicate.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Stay in your lane Fred....


I can always say I was high lol.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> Maybe you can add them to your franchise lol. payup


Maybe so payup Thumbs Up


----------

